# Carpal Tunnel and 1st dorsal compartment



## amartinez1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Need help on a surgery that the physician did a 1st dorsal extensor compartment release and a carpal tunnel release.

Description reads: inscision made at radial styloid taken down to subcutaneous tissue, which showed the pulley was opened to expose entrapped tendons of 1st dorsal extensor compartment. The tendons were both followed proximally and distally and decompressed. After that he proceeded with the carpal tunnel release by making a seperate inscicion.

My question is it correct for the 1st dorsal extensor compartment release CPT to be 25000 or 25020. And if either of these codes can be billed with the carpal tunnel release 64721. NCCI edits state a modifier may be used but I am not sure in what circumstance.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## amartinez1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Second request for help!!!! Please!!!!


----------

